
Bruce Sterling on AI in 1995 - exolymph
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/events/lcc/lcc95/sterling.htm
======
doublerebel
Just got to this in my queue. It's fantastic. Thank you for posting this.

@exolymph if you are ever interested in discussing these ideas I would be
happy to chat. You can find me from my profile.

